# connection iphone-mac par wifi



## davzandi (1 Octobre 2008)

bonjours à tous

merci de m'aider

voici mon problème :
Je suis un jeun switcher. J'ai un mac mini et 2 PC portables ainsi qu'un iphone. J'ai un vieux modem router wifi qui a 6 ou 7 ans (thompson speed touch ). tous sont reliés à l'internet par le routeur.

Mon mac mini avec léopard  détecte automatiquement mes autres ordinateurs (PC) par wifi et les affiche dans le finder mais le iphone n'apparait jamais !

J'ai essayé avec 3 app de l'iphone : Air sharing, datacase et Folders. 
Par contre si j'ouvre une connexion réseau (pomme K) et saisie manuellement l'adresse HTTP ou aft du moment que me donne l'app de l'iphone : j'arrive à faire apparaitre l'iphone dans le finder.

 Celà ne se fait pas automatiquement comme celà devrait se faire. J'ai contacté les forum iphone et l'editeur de DATACASE : je n'ai pas de solution. mon routeur serait trop vieux ?cependant la connection routeur-iphone est parfaite.

Pourquoi la technologie "bonjours" detecte le PC et pas l'iphone ?


----------

